# ISIS arde vivi 4 prigionieri sciiti (VIDEO e immagini forti)



## DannySa (31 Agosto 2015)

Quattro militari che combattevano contro l'Isis sono stati arsi vivi, incatenati a mani e piedi come carne allo spiedo sono stati uccisi macabramente dai miliziani dell'Isis.
Una sorta di vendetta da parte dell'Isis che non è nuova a esecuzioni di questo tipo.

Link qui in basso

```
http://therightscoop.com/a-new-horror-isis-releases-video-of-4-captives-being-burned-alive/
```


Non guardatelo se siete impressionabili.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (31 Agosto 2015)

L'unica soluzione a queste è molto difficile e dispendiosa, però sarebbe necessaria


----------



## Fabriman94 (31 Agosto 2015)

Incredibile come il resto del mondo, specie i paesi più industrializzati, non facciano nulla per combattere questo fenomeno. Tra l'altro se viene sconfitto, si risolve in buona parte anche il problema dell'immigrazione.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (31 Agosto 2015)

Una volta ho avuto la brutta idea di guardare un video del genere, e sono rimasto seriamente shockato. Sono bestie. Ed è incredibile che nessuno faccia nulla.


----------



## danyaj87 (1 Settembre 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Incredibile come il resto del mondo, specie i paesi più industrializzati, non facciano nulla per combattere questo fenomeno. Tra l'altro se viene sconfitto, si risolve in buona parte anche il problema dell'immigrazione.



Ci sono donne e bambini e molte cose che non dovrebbero essere distrutte nel bombardare incessantemente e ciecamente tutta quella zona.


----------



## bmb (1 Settembre 2015)

.


----------



## danyaj87 (1 Settembre 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Muoia Sansone con tutti i Filistei.



Scordatelo, l'unico modo per cui possano partire ordate di bombardieri, anche atomici, è che venga fatta una strage (anche un solo omicidio), in uno degli stati più piccoli del Mondo, col capo di stato vestito in bianco.


----------



## Doctore (1 Settembre 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Muoia Sansone con tutti i Filistei.



Porterebbe alla nascita di un atra isis,al queida e altra rumenta del genere...Bisogna colpire al cuore di queste organizzazioni i * SOLDI* del Qatar e l arabia saudita.
Ma si presenta un problema perche il qatar/arabia saudita fanno affari anche con l occidente.
Forse non ci rendiamo conto...ma in europa gli arabi stanno comprando tutto(e i soldi vengono da quei ''paesi)...probabilmente l isis è gia davanti al colosseo sotto false spoglie.


----------



## Miro (1 Settembre 2015)

Finchè ci sono paesi come l'Arabia Saudita, il Qatar, gli UAE (non a caso Stati radicali in fattore di religione) che finanziano, non succederà proprio niente...quando questi Paesi diventeranno un intralcio per l'Occidente, il problema ISIS scomparirà assieme a loro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Settembre 2015)

Guardi ste robe o i video in cui distruggono testimonianze storiche e ti viene da pensare che andrebbe raso tutto al suolo..poi pensi che l'ISIS è nato dal recente interventismo...la soluzione a questo problema non è così semplice, servirebbe un cambio radicale da parte dell'intera umanità..impossibile direi..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Settembre 2015)

Se i grandi capi di stato che dovrebbero guidare la civiltà nel mondo non intervengono e non fanno niente, significa che a loro queste cose vanno bene.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (1 Settembre 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se i grandi capi di stato che dovrebbero guidare la civiltà nel mondo non intervengono e non fanno niente, significa che a loro queste cose vanno bene.



Brutale, ma purtroppo è così.


----------



## vota DC (1 Settembre 2015)

Miro ha scritto:


> Finchè ci sono paesi come l'Arabia Saudita, il Qatar, gli UAE (non a caso Stati radicali in fattore di religione) che finanziano, non succederà proprio niente...quando questi Paesi diventeranno un intralcio per l'Occidente, il problema ISIS scomparirà assieme a loro.



Il problema è che non solo inducono a chiudere un occhio, ma influenzano l'opinione pubblica perché controllano parecchi media.
Per fare un esempio quando ci fu la rivolta dell'ISIS si disse che era colpa degli sciiti che volevano tutto il potere per sé escludendo i sunniti. Però i curdi sono sunniti e non sono stati sedotti da questo abominio e soprattutto i cosiddetti sunniti che contano erano quelli che al tempo di Saddam seviziavano le minoranze. Gli sciiti avrebbero potuto vendicarsi massacrandoli, si sono limitati a fare il pieno al governo perché detengono i due terzi della popolazione eppure vengono dipinti loro come i cattivoni che hanno indotto i sunniti ad unirsi all'ISIS.


----------



## Nicco (1 Settembre 2015)

I problemi li stiamo elencando e sono tanti, per me uno importante è che in tutto questo siano uniti insieme gli scopi economici e quelli religiosi. Se mi dite che gli sceicchi finanziano l'ISIS non vedo proprio soluzione.


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Settembre 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se i grandi capi di stato che dovrebbero guidare la civiltà nel mondo non intervengono e non fanno niente, significa che a loro queste cose vanno bene.



.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (1 Settembre 2015)

sono cose che accadono in OGNI CONFLITTO. Pensate che i curdi o i miliziani di Assad che combattono contro l'ISIS siano dei docili agnellini e che non commettano anch'essi simili atrocità? Provate a farvi un giro su youtube...E' la guerra belli. In guerra non esistono più buoni e più cattivi, non ha senso giudicare le azioni di guerra dietro lo spettro del moralismo.


----------



## Miro (1 Settembre 2015)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Il problema è che non solo inducono a chiudere un occhio, ma influenzano l'opinione pubblica perché controllano parecchi media.
> Per fare un esempio quando ci fu la rivolta dell'ISIS si disse che era colpa degli sciiti che volevano tutto il potere per sé escludendo i sunniti. Però i curdi sono sunniti e non sono stati sedotti da questo abominio e soprattutto i cosiddetti sunniti che contano erano quelli che al tempo di Saddam seviziavano le minoranze. Gli sciiti avrebbero potuto vendicarsi massacrandoli, si sono limitati a fare il pieno al governo perché detengono i due terzi della popolazione eppure vengono dipinti loro come i cattivoni che hanno indotto i sunniti ad unirsi all'ISIS.



Assolutamente  quanti media stanno riportando ciò che sta succedendo in Yemen, tanto per dire? eppure l'Arabia Saudita sta di fatto ripulendo lo Yemen dagli sciiti a colpi di cannone.




Nicco ha scritto:


> I problemi li stiamo elencando e sono tanti, per me uno importante è che in tutto questo siano uniti insieme gli scopi economici e quelli religiosi. Se mi dite che gli sceicchi finanziano l'ISIS non vedo proprio soluzione.



Questi Stati che spalleggiano l'ISIS sono appunto Paesi che hanno una visione radicale dell'Islam; l'ISIS è un mezzo che colpisce noi (inteso come Occidente) ma il cui scopo finale è colpire i Paesi islamici cosiddetti "moderati".


----------



## Doctore (1 Settembre 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> sono cose che accadono in OGNI CONFLITTO. Pensate che i curdi o i miliziani di Assad che combattono contro l'ISIS siano dei docili agnellini e che non commettano anch'essi simili atrocità? Provate a farvi un giro su youtube...E' la guerra belli. In guerra non esistono più buoni e più cattivi, non ha senso giudicare le azioni di guerra dietro lo spettro del moralismo.



ma c'e il male minore e quello peggiore in tutte le guerre...L'isis deve essere fermato ma non solo militarmente ma bloccare chi li finanzia...Chi fa la guerra al qatar e arabia saudita?


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (1 Settembre 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma c'e il male minore e quello peggiore in tutte le guerre...L'isis deve essere fermato ma non solo militarmente ma bloccare chi li finanzia...Chi fa la guerra al qatar e arabia saudita?



Io sono neutralista in politica estera, come da Costituzione. Sinceramente se c'è una guerra tra Stato islamico, Siria e Iraq non sono cavoli miei. Tutti i danni causati dall'interventismo non ci hanno insegnato nulla? Eppure, guardacaso, l'IS nasce all'interno del fronte di resistenza irachena all'occupazione statunitense.


----------



## Fabriman94 (1 Settembre 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Io sono neutralista in politica estera, come da Costituzione. Sinceramente se c'è una guerra tra Stato islamico, Siria e Iraq non sono cavoli miei. Tutti i danni causati dall'interventismo non ci hanno insegnato nulla? Eppure, guardacaso, l'IS nasce all'interno del fronte di resistenza irachena all'occupazione statunitense.


Visto che mi sembri una persona preparata a riguardo, pensi che l'ISIS possa attaccare anche l'Italia?


----------



## Shevchenko (2 Settembre 2015)

Non pensavo che sarei mai arrivato a dire una cosa del genere, ma a me sto video non mi ha toccato minimamente. Sarà perchè fanno vedere veramente poco rispetto agli altri video, però la cosa mi lascia perplesso. Non vorrei essermi abituato a questo schifo, sarebbe una cosa a me poco gradita.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (2 Settembre 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Visto che mi sembri una persona preparata a riguardo, pensi che l'ISIS possa attaccare anche l'Italia?



Penso sia un'ipotesi al momento piuttosto remota, quella di un attacco terroristico sul nostro territorio. Certo, se si evita di forniglierne il pretesto sarebbe meglio.


----------



## Fabriman94 (2 Settembre 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Penso sia un'ipotesi al momento piuttosto remota, quella di un attacco terroristico sul nostro territorio. Certo, se si evita di forniglierne il pretesto sarebbe meglio.


E' la stessa cosa che penso io.


----------



## Jaqen (3 Settembre 2015)

La crisi delle banche e ora la crisi cinese.
Il germe della follia, ISIS.

Siamo a un passo da una guerra mondiale.


----------



## vota DC (3 Settembre 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> sono cose che accadono in OGNI CONFLITTO. Pensate che i curdi o i miliziani di Assad che combattono contro l'ISIS siano dei docili agnellini e che non commettano anch'essi simili atrocità? Provate a farvi un giro su youtube...E' la guerra belli. In guerra non esistono più buoni e più cattivi, non ha senso giudicare le azioni di guerra dietro lo spettro del moralismo.



Il bello è tutto è iniziato quando in Siria c'erano miliziani che si lamentavano che una volta catturati subivano delle torture (che tra l'altro si fanno nei paesi democratici per estorcere informazioni) e la descrizione di tali torture a volte sembrava quella che Pilaf infligge a Bulma....poi magari la pensano così dato che tuttora dicono che è peggio farsi perquisire da una donna che ricevere scosse elettriche nei testicoli.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Settembre 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> sono cose che accadono in OGNI CONFLITTO. Pensate che i curdi o i miliziani di Assad che combattono contro l'ISIS siano dei docili agnellini e che non commettano anch'essi simili atrocità? Provate a farvi un giro su youtube...E' la guerra belli. In guerra non esistono più buoni e più cattivi, *non ha senso giudicare le azioni di guerra dietro lo spettro del moralismo*.



Affermazione delirante, mai sentito parlare del processo di Norimberga?
Anche e soprattutto in guerra bisogna mantenere un codice etico, regolamentato da accordi internazionali,
quello che accade in quelle zone *non sono azioni di guerra ma semplici atti criminali* e come tali devono essere giudicati.


----------



## Miro (3 Settembre 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> La crisi delle banche e ora la crisi cinese.
> Il germe della follia, ISIS.
> 
> Siamo a un passo da una guerra mondiale.



Per quanto riguarda la crisi cinese, sono i cinesi stessi che la stanno creando...sono fanaticamente convinti di poter crescere del 12-13% all'anno (UTOPIA!) e si stracciano le vesti a vedere crescite del 7%, che è un valore non solo ottimo ma anche economicamente più sostenibile.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (3 Settembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Affermazione delirante, mai sentito parlare del processo di Norimberga?
> Anche e soprattutto in guerra bisogna mantenere un codice etico, regolamentato da accordi internazionali,
> quello che accade in quelle zone *non sono azioni di guerra ma semplici atti criminali* e come tali devono essere giudicati.



Ah bene, e perché deve valere solo per l'IS e non per i curdi o per le milizie siriane, che compiono le medesime efferatezze?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Settembre 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Ah bene, e perché deve valere solo per l'IS e non per i curdi o per le milizie siriane, che compiono le medesime efferatezze?



Dove ho scritto che vale solo per l'IS? è ovvio che vale per qualsiasi guerra e qualsiasi fazione.


----------



## DannySa (6 Settembre 2015)

Un po' di tizi dell'Isis fatti saltare in aria, video
[MENTION=54]DannySa[/MENTION] no link esterni


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2015)




----------



## Doctore (6 Settembre 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Certo, se si evita di forniglierne il pretesto sarebbe meglio.



ah perche questi animali hanno bisogno di un pretesto?


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Settembre 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> *Io sono neutralista in politica estera, come da Costituzione*. Sinceramente se c'è una guerra tra Stato islamico, Siria e Iraq non sono cavoli miei. Tutti i danni causati dall'interventismo non ci hanno insegnato nulla? Eppure, guardacaso, l'IS nasce all'interno del fronte di resistenza irachena all'occupazione statunitense.



Il problema è che la costituzione è un po' anzianotta su certi temi ed è stata scritta quando parole come globalizzazione e mass-media non esistevano neanche...


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (11 Settembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che la costituzione è un po' anzianotta su certi temi ed è stata scritta quando parole come globalizzazione e mass-media non esistevano neanche...



Quindi la pace era di moda nel 48, ma è fuori moda nel 2015? Buono a sapersi. 
P.s. quella della Costituzione come residuato bellico è un'idea priva di fondamento, ma che disgraziatamente ha ampia diffusione nell'immaginario comune. La nostra Costituzione è più attuale che mai, e su certi temi è decisamente più evoluta dell'attuale pensiero unico globalista. Io starei attento a confondere il regresso umano e culturale con l'ineluttabilità storica.


----------



## PoloNegativo (11 Settembre 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Quindi la pace era di moda nel 48, ma è fuori moda nel 2015? Buono a sapersi.
> P.s. quella della Costituzione come residuato bellico è un'idea priva di fondamento, ma che disgraziatamente ha ampia diffusione nell'immaginario comune. La nostra Costituzione è più attuale che mai, e su certi temi è decisamente più evoluta dell'attuale pensiero unico globalista. Io starei attento a confondere il regresso umano e culturale con l'ineluttabilità storica.


Non è che la pace sia fuori moda, è il modo di raggiungerla che è cambiato.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Settembre 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Un po' di tizi dell'Isis fatti saltare in aria, video



Questo lo guardo con piacere.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (11 Settembre 2015)

Kastighos ha scritto:


> Non è che la pace sia fuori moda, è il modo di raggiungerla che è cambiato.



Puoi spiegarti meglio?


----------



## DannySa (11 Settembre 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Questo lo guardo con piacere.



Sei riuscito a vederlo?


----------



## PoloNegativo (11 Settembre 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Puoi spiegarti meglio?


Facciamo finta di essere in un gioco. L'obiettivo è vincere e io mi creo una sorta di strategia per aumentarne le probabilità. Questa strategia dovrà sicuramente tenere conto delle regole del gioco. Se queste cambiano, la strategia vincente tende a cambiare, e quella di prima a diventare meno efficace, perché non si è aggiornata alle nuove regole, ma l'obiettivo resta indiscutibilmente vincere.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Settembre 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Quindi la pace era di moda nel 48, ma è fuori moda nel 2015? Buono a sapersi.
> P.s. quella della Costituzione come residuato bellico è un'idea priva di fondamento, ma che disgraziatamente ha ampia diffusione nell'immaginario comune. La nostra Costituzione è più attuale che mai, e su certi temi è decisamente più evoluta dell'attuale pensiero unico globalista. Io starei attento a confondere il regresso umano e culturale con l'ineluttabilità storica.



Non è questione che la pace non è di moda, ma è più semplice parlare di non interventismo su conflitti esteri quando non ci sono interessi in ballo..solo che purtroppo il mondo è cambiato e di brutto e oggi l'interventismo c'è perché ci sono interessi economici in determinate zone..non a caso paesi in cui ci sono situazioni drammatiche non smuovono un singolo soldato se nel territorio non ci sono risorse da spartirsi poi...

Non sto dicendo che si deve intervenire o che sia giusto farlo ma sto dicendo che la politica estera dell'occidente è inevitabilmente mutata rispetto a 70 anni fa..


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (14 Settembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non è questione che la pace non è di moda, ma è più semplice parlare di non interventismo su conflitti esteri quando non ci sono interessi in ballo..solo che purtroppo il mondo è cambiato e di brutto e oggi l'interventismo c'è perché ci sono interessi economici in determinate zone..non a caso paesi in cui ci sono situazioni drammatiche non smuovono un singolo soldato se nel territorio non ci sono risorse da spartirsi poi...
> 
> Non sto dicendo che si deve intervenire o che sia giusto farlo ma sto dicendo che la politica estera dell'occidente è inevitabilmente mutata rispetto a 70 anni fa..



Da che mondo è mondo le guerre si sono sempre fatte per interessi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Settembre 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Da che mondo è mondo le guerre si sono sempre fatte per interessi.



Ok allora mi spiego meglio, non si può parlare di interventismo estero solo quando c'è di mezzo la guerra...l'interventismo economico non è un fattore di destabilizzazione a sua volta?..

Che poi anche il dirsi contro la guerra è un po' un qualcosa di vago..Perché se un domani la guerra dovesse arrivare qui da noi dubito che qualcuno vorrebbe che nessuno proteggesse la gente..


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (14 Settembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ok allora mi spiego meglio, non si può parlare di interventismo estero solo quando c'è di mezzo la guerra...l'interventismo economico non è un fattore di destabilizzazione a sua volta?..
> 
> Che poi anche il dirsi contro la guerra è un po' un qualcosa di vago..Perché se un domani la guerra dovesse arrivare qui da noi dubito che qualcuno vorrebbe che nessuno proteggesse la gente..



Infatti io, in accordo col dettato costituzionale, mi riferivo alle guerre di aggressione


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Settembre 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Infatti io, in accordo col dettato costituzionale, mi riferivo alle guerre di aggressione



E se si trattasse di un'aggressione per prevenirne un'altra?..

Poi spesso noi ce ne laviamo le mani, facciamo i buoni contro la guerra ma poi ogni singolo giorno della nostra vita godiamo e pretendiamo quei beni e quei lussi che tante volte ci procurano o ci hanno procurato guerre lontane...

Non è una critica a te bada bene, è una considerazione in generale...


----------



## DannySa (7 Maggio 2016)

Vi faccio vedere cosa succede quando un miliziano dell'Isis, che aveva decapitato un bambino, viene catturato dall'esercito siriano.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Maggio 2016)

Non uppiamo topic vecchi


----------

